# Golden with T cell lymphoma



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry to read that you're going thru this with your goldie! I hope that the appointment today goes well and that you have some options to help. I do not have any experience with this type of cancer. I'm sure that someone who is more familiar will answer soon. Holding your goldie in our thoughts.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You have a lot on your plate right now. I can feel your distress. It's so hard to know what to do in situations like this. I have no experience with this type of cancer but if the vet feels your boy is a good candidate for the chemo, I think I would do it as well. 

My Chance had a cancerous tumor removed in September. I know how stressful it is to weigh the pros and cons and make decisions that you hope and pray are right.

I will keep you and your boy in my thoughts and prayers for good news in the days to come.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to read about your boy. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## photogman (Nov 7, 2006)

I used a different vet and this seemed helpful. I learned for the first time he has indolent T cell lymphoma. The vet took some X-rays and said there is some fluid on his lungs. Today he is going to aspirate some fluid off his lungs and send that in for an analysis. He talked to an oncologist at Iowa State Veterinary College who said sometimes the cancer can transition into B cell lymphoma. I told him to make sure he overnights the sample so that we can get our dog started as quickly as possible on chemotherapy. He said the Iowa State veterinary college would like for us to bring the dog to Ames for CT scans which could run upwards to $5000 with all the testing. That didn't even count the treatment. They ran the bill up on our last golden for the same amount and I feel it was more for the benefit of their students than our dog. I told the vet I didn't have a problem spending up to four or five thousand with him as long as it was going for treatment. He understood and said he would proceed on that basis. And this vet is right in our own city. The Iowa State Veterinary College of Medicine is not very accommodating and they don't care about timelines. They don't care if you are holed up in a motel for four days. Just me lamenting. Bad experience with previous golden. Anyway I'm very optimistic for today. Praying for good results. I don't want to live with regrets and the I want to give the dog every opportunity for a long and happy life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about your boy. 

My 11 year old girl has lymphoma, she is currently taking 1.5 tabs of prednisone daily-30 mg. and doing fairly well really. My Vet recommended Essiac Tea to boost her immune system, I ordered the Essiac Tea for pets from Amazon, she gets 4 tablets per day based on her weight. My Vet felt my girl was not a good candidate for chemo, she really doesn't recommend chemo treatments for dogs, she feels it's too hard on them and it really doesn't prolong their life that much. 

I opted for quality of life for my girl, keep her comfortable and let her enjoy life to the fullest for the time she has. 


My thoughts and prayers to you and your boy.


----------



## photogman (Nov 7, 2006)

Vet called me on the phone and said the needle biopsy produced a huge amount of cells and our dog may not be a candidate for chemo because of the large amount of dead tumor cells that are released into the body and bloodstream basically overwhelming the dog's system. Have you ever heard of this???????

I asked him if he could give a reduced dose and gradually increase it as to not overwhelm the dog and he didn't give me an answer. He said he would like to start it on a low dose of prednisone and go from there. He claims even prednisone could be fatal?????????

Things looked so promising yesterday and things turn on a dime. I don't know if we are going to put him down now or try the prednisone. We want him to live as long as he can, but don't want him to suffer. Life's a bitch


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

My Benny was diagnosed almost a month ago. We opted for prednisone. He takes 20 mg daily. He is doing much better since he is on it. I hope this helps. My heart goes out to you, this is heartbreaking.


----------



## photogman (Nov 7, 2006)

Sully - forever etched in our hearts

December 4, 2004 - March 2, 2016

We'll meet again at the Rainbow Bridge, my ever faithful friend


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to read that you lost your beautiful boy. You will definitely meet again. Holding you in our thoughts at this difficult and sad time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

photogman, I am so sorry for your loss of Sully, he was a beautiful boy. 
I know he was very special, loved and will be missed. 
My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time. 

Godspeed Sully


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sully*

I am so sorry to read about Sully. 
What a beautiful boy!

My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.

I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry that you have lost beautiful Sully. What a gorgeous boy he was.


----------



## photogman (Nov 7, 2006)

It's been since last Wednesday that we put our golden down. It's left a huge void in our family. He was such an incredible dog. I hate to compare our goldens as this was our fourth that we've lost, but he truly seemed heads and tails above the others. It's been tough adjusting to this loss. I've been punishing myself a little by thinking maybe if I had done this or done that things might have been different. I doubt I will ever have another dog as wonderful as this one.......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Sully! He was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

photogman said:


> It's been since last Wednesday that we put our golden down. It's left a huge void in our family. He was such an incredible dog. I hate to compare our goldens as this was our fourth that we've lost, but he truly seemed heads and tails above the others. It's been tough adjusting to this loss. I've been punishing myself a little by thinking maybe if I had done this or done that things might have been different. I doubt I will ever have another dog as wonderful as this one.......



Please accept my condolences on the loss of your handsome, wonderful boy. Sully looks like he was a very special guy, I think it's ok to tell us he was special, it's not that your other Goldens weren't wonderful, it's just that Sully was someone special. I hope you will consider starting a separate thread to tell us all about Sully, maybe some of his best stories and some of your favorite photos. It does help a little to share with people who understand. 

I also hope you will give yourself a break and try to stop second guessing yourself on what might have been different. I know every day is a gift, even a couple more months with him would have been a blessing but you obviously did a million things right with him because 12 is a very, very good run for a large breed dog, especially a Golden Retriever. There is just no way you can beat yourself up for giving Sully 12 amazing years of being loved and cherished. Give yourself time to grieve, it sounds like he is a dog who deserves to be missed.

My heart goes out to you on your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Photogman*



nolefan said:


> Please accept my condolences on the loss of your handsome, wonderful boy. Sully looks like he was a very special guy, I think it's ok to tell us he was special, it's not that your other Goldens weren't wonderful, it's just that Sully was someone special. I hope you will consider starting a separate thread to tell us all about Sully, maybe some of his best stories and some of your favorite photos. It does help a little to share with people who understand.
> 
> I also hope you will give yourself a break and try to stop second guessing yourself on what might have been different. I know every day is a gift, even a couple more months with him would have been a blessing but you obviously did a million things right with him because 12 is a very, very good run for a large breed dog, especially a Golden Retriever. There is just no way you can beat yourself up for giving Sully 12 amazing years of being loved and cherished. Give yourself time to grieve, it sounds like he is a dog who deserves to be missed.
> 
> My heart goes out to you on your loss.


Photogman: I believe we all second guess ourselves when we lose a dog. It does no good; we did the best we could. I agree with Nolefan that it helped me to share with others here, when Smooch and Snobear went to the Rainbow Bridge. Sully was a special boy.


----------

